# Lombardo bikes at Wilkinson



## marshmella (5 Apr 2012)

I was looking through Wilkinson's Spring/Summer catalogue and it seems they're doing a decent range of bikes this year. Listed is a Lombardo "racing bike" i don't know anything about this brand, just curious.
[http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/cyclin...DPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==]


----------



## Theseus (5 Apr 2012)

Not sure how a bike with a front triple (from the picture) can have a _"20-speed transmission"_


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Apr 2012)

Touche said:


> Not sure how a bike with a front triple (from the picture) can have a _"20-speed transmission"_


 
True, lol... On the other hand it certainly wouldn't be the first time a product was photographed with different groupset/wheels/saddle etc to what is actually on the built bike.

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Apr 2012)

I would just love to see that 6 ft 10" 12 year old who seems to embody the physical limits of this bike!

Stu


----------



## marshmella (5 Apr 2012)

None of it makes much sense but looking at the price you'd think it was a proper bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2012)

When you can go into a proper bike shop and get a decent road bike from a choice of well known manufacturers for similar money, who on earth is going to go and buy this from Wilkinson?


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2012)

This looks to be the same bike at £649 on Amazon; a Schee Hiker 2000:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schee-Hiker..._1_14?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1333650644&sr=1-14

Spec:

24 inch Kenisis 7005 alluminium frame
Alloy Kenisis forks
30 speed Campagnolo Xenon gears with Campagnolo Xenon 3x10 speed dual action gear controls
28 inch Radial spoked wheels with lightweight alloy rims
Caliper brakes
Road racing 700x23 CST bike tyres
Padded Selle Ergo race saddle
They do a whole series of sizes. At that price (£450) it doesn't seem too bad?


----------



## marshmella (5 Apr 2012)

I wonder just how many people will actually buy the Wilko one?


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Apr 2012)

I'd be surprised if a store like Wilko sold any bikes at that price point. People who buy bikes from supermarkets aren't usually looking to spend more than a ton. Those with a budget of £450 will surely go to a bike shop.


----------



## simon.r (5 Apr 2012)

Their top of the range MTB has sold out!

What I don't understand is why they only sell one size? In this case a 20 1/2" frame - are all their customers 6'3" or taller?


----------



## simon.r (5 Apr 2012)

It gets better - their folder has a 'high tension steel frame'


----------

